# need help identifying a tractor



## rob6161974 (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a an international harvester left to me from a death in the family. I am in the process of trying to restore it but i dont even know where to start. The identifying tag is on the right side of the tractor with the number Model A480003B0027. Made in England by International Harvester Co. of Great Britain LTD. It has a fuel injection pump that has C.A.V. 3240F538 mod. and R6257X. I believe it is a 4cylinder diesel. The model number has faded from the hood. The exhaust does not stick out of the top like most diesels do but goes under the tractor instead. i need to rebuild the injection pump and rebuild the gas tank. This will at least let me know if the engine runs or not (i think). Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Does any one know what injection pump will work in the place of the one I have?

I will try to get pics this weekend. Its too dark by the time I get home.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Do you have any pictures? Pictures help a lot. Try to get on from frt, rear, sides, maybe one or two of the engine. We like pictures!!!


----------



## rob6161974 (Jan 20, 2014)

I am trying to get pics but its dark by the time get home. I do have a pic or the name plate on the injection pump. Does any body know what models work together? I need to buy a new one. The one I have is non repairable. The tag reads 320F538 and R6257X


----------



## rob6161974 (Jan 20, 2014)

these are the best I could do. If anyone knows what it is, I would greatly appreciate it if you let me know. I am as ignorant as can be with tractors. it kind of looks like a 354


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try this out. PDF file top of page 222. Maybe you can check it out and order what you need!?!

http://www.crosscreektractor.com/customer/crcrtr/pdf/Case-IH.pdf

INJPUMP31
Replaces 3044494R92, *3240F538*
3040869R92
Injection Pump IH BD154
CAV Type
Fits B-414, 424, 444, 354, 364, 384, 3414, 2424, 2444
TD5, Early 500


----------



## rob6161974 (Jan 20, 2014)

thank you very helpful


----------



## rob6161974 (Jan 20, 2014)

still don't know what it is


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

taking a wild guess for you
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farmall_tractor
A480003B0027

an A model from 1948?


----------



## rob6161974 (Jan 20, 2014)

i'm not sure if that's it or not. B-414, 424, 444, 354, 364, 384, 3414, 2424, 2444
TD5, Early 500  These are the models that come the closest I think its late 60's or early 70's. Thanks


----------



## rob6161974 (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.chatstractors.com/2005_farmall/051151_IH_354U_leftside.jpg

that one is real close but the exhaust is on the wrong side


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I wonder if you spend some time inspecting that white stripe on the hood if you won't be able to find a model #. It's probably there, you might need to look at it under a black light, or use a paper and pencil to get a shadow image. I've had old things before and eventually, I can make out markings.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

I have an International 574 and parts in many of ur pics are very similiar, so I think it is a 354.

here's an email address for you to try: [email protected]

oldguychcuk


----------



## rob6161974 (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks everyone for your help


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

For the sake of finding out if a motor will run, I've used a common gas tank for an outboard motor and just switched the hoses to fit for testing. Faster than rebuilding a tank assembly, and easier to make sure the gas is good and fresh. I'm sure it's not that safe or OSHA compliant, but I've done it as I'm sure others have.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

So, Rob,

let us in on the big secret - what year tractor is it ?

oldguychuck


----------



## rob6161974 (Jan 20, 2014)

lol....still not sure.. has anyone ever bought anything from cross creek tractor?


----------

